# Vintage railing refinish.



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share a cool old railing system I was able to refinish a year and a half ago. 

This railing was built for the World's Fair in Seattle in 1962, (but I don't know the particulars) and apparently moved to an old home out in Kitsap County afterwards.

I had to come up with the strategy I would use, to achieve the look the client wanted, and also be able to pull it off with an even finish. The rail was placed about 1.5" away from wall at the top which was a big variable. The original wood was extremely grainy (and damaged) so even benite and stain would not have worked well in my opinion.

I prepped and brushed the gloss black metal parts with oil dtm, 2 coats. Which may not seem difficult but it was a chore and I had to work fast and keep going, switching back and forth to each side for each little section.

I ended up sanding old finish off the handrail and smooth wood, fill gouges with Elmer's filler. 
Brushed Stays Clear on it, using a cheese cloth (sopping wet) to wipe where the wall was too close and brushing was impossible.
Then mixed up Saman stain colors and cheese clothed that across like a glaze. It dries well enough to coat over without issue.
Did another coat of Stays Clear, then more color. I checked with the client before repeating one more clear and color coat. 
I think I did the wood rail in a day, possibly two, which would have been impossible using oil benite and oil stains and clear coats. Would have been more like a week or more of short visits.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wood rail portion:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

More after pics.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry one of whole rail too.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------

